# are the whiting biting in the surf yet?



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

i want to go to johnsons beach this weekend and hunt for them.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

yes, caught several last sunday, along with spanish and ladyfish, and believe it or not a red snapper


----------



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

Caught 17 on Monday 20 feet from the sand ! ......


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

you guys used fresh dead shrimp? 

standard 2 rig set up?


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

flex said:


> you guys used fresh dead shrimp?
> 
> standard 2 rig set up?


yes and yes, fleas were too big


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Pomponius Maximus said:


> Caught 17 on Monday 20 feet from the sand ! ......


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

gonna look for washouts i guess. i have been skunked twice in a row at jbeach


----------



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

Single drop rig ......1/2 oz weight.......8 lb line .......# 4 bait holder hook (barbs on back of hook).....peeled shrimp.....thumbnail size piece.....pitch just far enough from shore that you can`t see bottom.....between sand bars that extend from beach.....

Could see the fish while raking sand fleas.......didn`t see any same spot yesterday........needed a little darker water i think.......area was gin clear.....little more surf would help..........there here !


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Washouts at JB*



flex said:


> gonna look for washouts i guess. i have been skunked twice in a row at jbeach


The last time that I fished there, there were at least four washouts or rips at JB. Fish at every one of them.

Learn to read the beach! JMHO C2


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Charlie2 said:


> The last time that I fished there, there were at least four washouts or rips at JB. Fish at every one of them.
> 
> Learn to read the beach! JMHO C2


are there washouts at every boardwalk over there? or do i need to stop and look and then drive more to find one? 

i found the best washout i could find when i parked my car and did not get a single bite on shrimp. maybe i should have found a better one?


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

I, and a few other people, caught quite a few this past weekend


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fishing Johnsons Beach*



flex said:


> are there washouts at every boardwalk over there? or do i need to stop and look and then drive more to find one?
> 
> i found the best washout i could find when i parked my car and did not get a single bite on shrimp. maybe i should have found a better one?


The rips move often. They are not associated with crossovers (boardwalks).

I 'run-and-gun using jigs, until I find the fish, then 'hunker down' and fish the area. Sometimes a few feet make a difference.

You can see the rips from the road. Look for breaks in the surf.

Fish the edges of the rip rather than in the rip itself. I like to fish the 'corners' where the bars intersect the rip. Fish like to hang out there and catch stuff washed by the current. They also prowl the channels looking for stuff to wash off the top of the bar. 

Look also for the holes back away from the rip. Sometimes they're only a few feet across. If you find one; you can 'load up' C2


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

well its gonna be hot this weekend so i am gonna bring my snorkel gear and look for them that way


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Hey those whiting are great eating....Yum Yum!


----------



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

Caught 12 more this evening..........can`t resist a shallow set when at the beach........maybe i need to change my screen name ........i`m about to go stir crazy chasin these pomps,........wife says seems like i`m in a trance............................................................................................................


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Charlie2 said:


> The rips move often. They are not associated with crossovers (boardwalks).\


well the problem is you have to use the boardwalks to cross the dunes bro. i usually pick one that doesn't have many people parked in front of it.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

i remember last year maybe in may or june before the june grass hit i was catching a lot of whiting just randomly throwing it out there with shrimp. 

not sure why this year i have been getting skunked though. but i will let you guys/gals know how i do this weekend. the seas are gonna be flat, not sure if that will negatively affect the fishing


----------

